# ISPC3 und XSendFile



## neurex (30. Aug. 2012)

Hallo an alle 

Weiß jemand wie verträglich ISPC3 mit XSendFile ist? Nicht das ich mir damit rießen Löcher einreiße.

Oder gibt es Alternativen dazu?

LG
neurex


----------

